# Chambers Bow Hunts



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Headed to Chambers Bow Hunts in Sabinal at the end of next month with a few co-workers. This will be my 4th time in two years to hunt his ranch in search of a trophy axis. I've taken 3 hogs and two nice rams in my three trips, but haven't had an axis buck cooperate. I've had two axis bucks (one 30+ inches) within range, but too many other animals in the same area spooked them when drawing back. Our group has had great success and great hospitality with Mr. Chambers grandson (Dustin) as our guide everytime we've gone even though there are plenty of mixed reviews throughout the web. My cousin was lucky enough to get a 32" axis for his very first bow kill last June and has been hooked ever since. I urge anyone that may book a hunt to bring your own climbing stand since the animals are very familiar with the current stand set-ups.


----------

